

Same guy? - randomblue12

Both Brandon's:<p>1) http://www.stremor.com/technology.html<p>2) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e1zzna-dNw
======
stray
Definitely _looks_ like the same guy.

But then again, I used to think Paul Newman and Steve McQueen were the same
guy.

~~~
randomblue12
Nope, definitely the same guy. Same name: Brandon Wirtz.

[http://www.xyhd.tv/2013/04/industry-news/things-i-learned-
bu...](http://www.xyhd.tv/2013/04/industry-news/things-i-learned-building-the-
most-powerful-language-processing-engine-on-the-planet/)

I guess he's both very very smart, and very very dumb at the same time, in
different areas.

